# Crossbow bolt size-does it matter?



## Geffellz18 (Sep 24, 2014)

First let me say i have never archery hunted before so this is why im inquiring. I plan to sit for the first time this season Friday evening.

I bought some new graphite bolts and broadheads for my cross bow. I researched and found out that the crossbow I have shoots 20" bolts with 110gr arrowheads. So that's what I ordered. However, the bolts that came with the crossbow are about an inch or two shorter than what i ordered. I shot the new bolts and they hit right and low at 20yds from what the ones that came with the crossbow did(I have a 3x32 crossbow scope installed)
I dialed the new ones in and now they are shooting dead on at 15/20/30yds.
So, does it really matter if they are longer? 
They are 20" just as the mfr stated it shoots, although the "stock" bolts SEEMED to be more accurate.  But I was using a rest with them and was shooting the new ones freehand.
Also, my target states its only for field tips. If my broadheads are the same grain(110), will it matter if I don't sight the bow in with them? The heads I got you can use as a field tip, and has three slots for the blades that are secured when screwing the tip down onto the bolt. I used one of the "stock" field tip to sight in though. 

The last thing I want to do is wound a deer. I want the shot to count if one presents itself. 

Any input would be greatly appreciative.


----------



## brian lee (Sep 24, 2014)

I always shoot my BH just to make sure POI is the same. As far as the arrows the longer arrows are better I would believe.


----------



## Joe EC (Sep 25, 2014)

What type of bow is it? Most bows out today use 20 or 22" arrows. Longer or shorter is not that important provided the arrow clears the end of the flight track and does not extend past the stirrup.
The weight of the arrow is more important. Most (not all) manufacturers call for a minimum of 400 grains. This is to insure you do not overstress the bow (simulated dry fire with a light arrow).
If you are using fixed blade broadheads then yes you should test them as they will most likely fly differently then your field points. I shoot a 100gr. Muzzy 3 blade. It shoots consistently 3" lower then the field points. I adjust my scope to the broadhead just prior to the season.

As for a target. I use a rag bag (just that, a polypropelene feed bag stuffed with old clothes) for target practice with field points. To sight in my broadheads I make a "book" target. I take a box that is around 8"-12" wide x 12"-14" tall and 16" - 24" long. I cut cardboard to the width and heigth and put them in, front to back until the box is full. It now is like a book of cardboard sheets. After I shoot, I leaf through the "book" and find the broadhead. I push the leafs out of the way (front & back), unscrew the broadhead and pull the arrow out. Works well for me and is really cheap!

Many crossbow shooters like the XX75 2219 aluminum arrows. They are consistant. If you are interested you might try the Crossbow Nation forum. Lot's of good crossbow specific info.
Good luck!


----------



## Warrenco (Sep 25, 2014)

My crossbow came with 16" bolts. Aluminum too, 2219.. Too heavy. Switching to 18" graphite. They will br lighter and faster. You can always sight your bow in to whatever you're shooting


----------



## Joe EC (Sep 25, 2014)

True, lighter is faster. You will either need to purchase custom spine matched and spine indexed carbon arrows that are very expensive (and very consistent) or make your own. Out of the box carbon arrows have spotty consistency.
Out of the box 2219's fly with great consistency arrow to arrow. With an overweight (by some folks thinking) my 512 grain 2219's still do +300 fps. Fast enough and spot on beyond 40 yards with a bunch of KE at impact.
To each his own!


----------



## GTHunter007 (Sep 25, 2014)

Warrenco said:


> My crossbow came with 16" bolts. Aluminum too, 2219.. Too heavy. Switching to 18" graphite. They will br lighter and faster. You can always sight your bow in to whatever you're shooting



Lighter and faster does not equate into a better hit on an animal.  Momentum will be lost quicker on impact with the lighter arrow thus resulting in worse penetration.  Lighter is NOT better.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks for the input guys. I really appreciate it.

Joe....the bow is a barnett recruit recurve. Its rated at 245ft/sec. Basically an entry level bow, but I wanted recurve instead of compound and didn't want to spend a lot of $$$ on one. 

The 2219's actually came with my crossbow. Guess their pretty good based on the comments above.
I purchased 20" victory carbon slayer bolts. Their specs say they are 300 grams. 
I made a target for the broadheads out of a cardboard box with many pieces of cardboard inside similar to the idea above. Great idea and it worked great! Thanks Joe.

With the broadheads, the first shot was about 2" to the left and a hair low, but the next three were about 5" to the right and the same distance low. Figured the first shot was a fluke and dialed it in based on the shots that went right. Got the shots within 3" of each other after 3 shots at 20yrds after adjutments. Think I'm ready to head out tomorrow afternoon and try my luck!


----------



## Bam Bam (Sep 25, 2014)

I Been thinking about buying one of those Barnett Recuit Recurves myself too For the low  price Wal Mart and Academy has them for, seems like a good deal!!!!


----------



## Joe EC (Sep 25, 2014)

Geffellz 18,
Good deal, some of the folks on CBN have the Recruit recurve and like it a bunch.  
I have a Barnett Raptor and an older Horton Yukon. The Horton is a compound but shoots around 260 fps. Even at the lower speed I still nearly went mad trying to get the "out of the box" carbons to shoot consistently. I shoot the same 2219 at 512 grains from the Horton with very good results. With both bows I get inside a 3" circle out to 60 yards. Last year my son and I took 3 does with the Yukon, my son got 1 so far this year with the Raptor.
Crossbows are a lot of fun to shoot! Good luck with yours!


----------



## Joe EC (Sep 25, 2014)

Oh I forgot, the Recruit does call for an 18" arrow!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 25, 2014)

Bam Bam said:


> I Been thinking about buying one of those Barnett Recuit Recurves myself too For the low  price Wal Mart and Academy has them for, seems like a good deal!!!!



Can't give any field experience input, but I've had fun with mine just sighting it in. They also have a BCR (Buck commander recurve) that came out this season. I honestly believe its the same exact xbow as the recurve with buck commander graphics. Same specs, price etc.


----------



## jcdona (Sep 25, 2014)

Just got my first crossbow.It is the Raptor FX. I am ready to shoot at one with it. I have all the same questions about crossbows so this thread has been helpful.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 25, 2014)

Joe EC said:


> Oh I forgot, the Recruit does call for an 18" arrow!



You are right.....guess I should have checked the barnett website. I ordered from sportsmans guide and their site stated it shot 20" bolts in the description. Oh well, got them now. I will say though, the carbon bolts don't seem to be as consistent as the 2219's. When I shot the 2219's, I was hitting right on bullseye within an inch or so at 20/30yrds. The carbons stay within 3-4". Still close enough for a fatal shot, but not as tight as the 2219's.


----------



## jcdona (Sep 25, 2014)

Should i try to hunt with the arrows they sent or go ahead and get some different ones.


----------



## Bam Bam (Sep 25, 2014)

Geffellz18 said:


> Can't give any field experience input, but I've had fun with mine just sighting it in. They also have a BCR (Buck commander recurve) that came out this season. I honestly believe its the same exact xbow as the recurve with buck commander graphics. Same specs, price etc.



Yeah, Barnnett Recruit Recurves are what they are! Walmarts got the Brotherhood ones and Academy has got the Buck Commander ones! It might be the other way around, I can't remember???


----------



## Joe EC (Sep 26, 2014)

JCdona,
I have a Raptor and as I stated above I shoot the Easton XX75, 2219. I custom build mine with Flex Fletch SK-300 vanes and weight them up to 512 grains for about 18% FOC. The 2219's straight out of the box shoot very well and very consistently compared to carbon. 
If you want a lighter arrow try contacting Jerry Ratliff at South Shore Archery in Riverview FL. He builds custom carbon arrows that from all accounts are fantastic. They are reported to be *extremely  consistent*.

If anyone is looking to upgrade try also looking at the Barnett Recruit COMPOUND. it lists around $299 and you can find deals on the web lower than that. It is the same shape and size as the Raptor but has lower poundage limbs and I believe the composite in the frame is different. It lists 300 fps but many folks have chrono'ed them and they are shooting more like 320 fps with the 400 gr. arrows. Many folks on CrossbosNation shoot them and love them.


----------



## Curtis (Sep 26, 2014)

Joe EC - thanks for the tip on the cardboard "book-style" target.  That is so simple it is genius.


----------



## Joe EC (Sep 26, 2014)

You are welcome. I have learned so much from everyone here, glad I could return the favor!


----------



## jcdona (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks Joe for the advice.


----------

